# I find music youtubers really annoying...



## Franko (Jul 25, 2021)

I don't want to sound like a jerk. 
And honestly, if you have a million people following your channel, then kuddos to you,
you are obviously offering content that people seem to like.
I don't want to be a hater. I just find a lot of them arrogant and annoying.

Jared Dines, Rick Beato, Steve T, MusicIsWin etc etc...

some are less annoying than others.

I enjoy guys like Rob Scallion, or Adam Neely because they feel like they are generally excited about what they're doing and are "sharing" with the viewer, rather than "explaining" to the viewer.


I was reading an article the other day about being a youtuber, and it said that if you don't constantly put out videos, the algorithm kinda screws you over. So thats why you see these guys putting videos out CONSTANLY. And obviously if you have to make content at that rate, its obviously not gonna all be Grade A quality. This is why I always see a title like "I just bought a 60$ Guitar online!!! Does it sound good?!?!?!" accompanied by a thumbnail of someone with their eyes really wide holding something close to their face. God, I hate that shit.

Does anyone else feel this way? Just curious. Are there some youtubers you prefer to others?
Thanks for listening to my rant


----------



## budda (Jul 25, 2021)

I just avoid youtube unless im researching an item or looking up a song.


----------



## narad (Jul 25, 2021)

Maybe Rick is annoying, but he's offering a lot of wisdom in his channels. I don't know (m)any people who could do what he does anywhere near the level he does it at.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 25, 2021)

YouTube is so bad right now. Garbage content, too many commercials, but it is super helpful when I want to see a specific review or something like that. Kinda scares me because all the young people I know don’t watch normal TV or shows anymore, just YouTube all day long.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jul 25, 2021)

That's the difference between music related Youtubers and musician making Youtube videos.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## TedEH (Jul 25, 2021)

I used to watch a lot of stuff with Rob Chapman in it, 'cause I kinda like the attitude of the people in that circle - him, Anderton, etc. It's a bit obnoxious at times, and I can get why people wouldn't like them, but it's nice to have some content that doesn't focus on drama and negativity and fails and talking down at people and SCREAMING FOR NO REASON AS IF THAT'S A CHARACTER and other youtube tropes.

They're like the anti-Glen Fricker. I get why the "being an asshole on the internet and pretending that makes you 'real' for views" thing works for some people, but that novelty ran out real quick for me and now I find him unwatchable. His mixes aren't that great, his advice is sometimes just bad, he's an elitist about a bunch of things, talks down to/at people.... just lots of nope.

Beato I only know from the odd video he's put out where he had some "hot takes"....? I don't remember.

Jared Dines strike me as more youtuber than musician, so I just don't have interest.

Steve T... is like that weird kid you kinda want to punch in the face because he doesn't know how to turn off the obnoxious fishing for attention.

I find music youtube worth watching lately is drummers. Harry Miree doesn't put much out but he was pretty good. 66Samus (I didn't realize until now what his real name was) is fun to watch. Random drum playthroughs.

Yeh I guess "music youtube" is kinda lame for the most part.


----------



## gnoll (Jul 25, 2021)

There's some good stuff on youtube about music theory/analysis/composing/writing etc. But often the good stuff can be a bit hard to find without doing some digging/knowing what you're looking for.

I can't stand most youtube videos about gear.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah screw those guys

Buncha OCD/borderline F20.0 basement dwellers and semi-retired elders milking disability


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 25, 2021)

It all depends on what type of content you're looking for. You're either after _musicians making videos on YouTube_ or _YouTubers making videos as musicians_.

Probably the best example I've seen amongst the names mentioned herein this thread thus far would be Adam Neely or Rob Scallion since they are still recognized by our community. These two guys fall into the latter category of _musicians making videos on YouTube_. They both are absolutely content creators by definition, and they make videos that are informative and educational about a topic, but they don't create content constantly. You don't see a new video from these guys every single day or every other day. And usually, when these guys do make a video, they shape the topic around a really bizarre idea that is meant to ignite creativity. Examples: Adam Neely's 7/11 time signature video or his video on the vaporwave internet genre. Rob Scallion's slap guitar video or his approach to thumping video. This goes without saying that, sure, they've both also had some flubs that are solely meant to be clickbait content, such as Scallion's banjo metal video (which, let's admit it, was pretty unique and hilarious at the time when it was getting passed around social media). But not every video can be a hit, right?

Guys like Rick Beato (for example) are clickbait overlords. Yes, Beato did initially start out as an immensely educational channel, and I remember his early days of being a YouTuber fondly; however, now because of the need to constantly generate content in order to appease the platform's algorithm, he has regressed to becoming nothing but a clickbait fisher. I mean, the titles of the man's videos and lack of genuinely insightful content nowadays ought to explain all. It almost seems like he just Googles trending terminology or trending artists then does a video (based on a template) either with them or about them before slapping on a clickbait title like: "BOOMER REACTS TO TOP 10 POP SONGS" or "BOOMER WANTS TOSIN ABASI TO SLAP HIS ASS".

Glenn Frickner is simply an online persona/character that he has to play-up. I haven't watched more than two or three of his videos, but he does have some pretty insightful presentations for the DIY home studio crowd, even if his online personal is rather grating and annoying.

Jared Dines had his 15 seconds during the earlier days of this wave when he was doing nothing but making his endless, low-tier, low-effort "list" videos that got old really, REALLY fucking quickly. (Ten types of metal guitarists, ten types of drummers, ten types of producers, ten types of this, ten types of that...) His time in the spotlight sputtered out pretty quickly, and I'd venture to say that Dines is now irrelevant to the community. I don't know if he is still making video content as I don't keep up with the guy, but the fact that he has had to lean heavily on Fluff for literally everything (including a second-wind of online attention due to Fluff's two failed bands that Dines was a member of) ought to say enough.

Rob Chapman...after all the shit he did with the online bullying, extortion, embezzling funds from his own company, and general asinine behavior online, it's no wonder why no one wants to associate with him or even touch his cheap guitars with a ten-foot pole. That man dug his own grave.

Stevie T...he made (past tense) content specifically geared towards young children, as evidenced by his demeanor, presentation, and online persona, which all of us utterly hated. Everything was strictly tailored to young children. Like, seriously, if you're over the age of 12 and would intentionally sit and watch his content, I would greatly, greatly question your mental status. Anyway, last I checked, Stevie T.'s YouTube channel got hacked and taken down after the massive online mob went after him for a slew of pretty disgusting activities that he was engaging in such as: misleading advertising (not explicitly stating that ads were ads or that sponsors were sponsors in his videos), widespread online bullying of a mentally handicapped man, directing his young children viewers towards pornography (whether inadvertently or not), and pedophilia.

As you're reading through my post here with these named individuals, I'm sure you can come to the conclusion yourself that each one falls into the category of _YouTubers making videos as musicians_.

The music-based side of YouTube isn't all hell though. It just seems like the hell of trash content seems to congregate *very *_*heavily*_ around our little online guitarist community.

There are some genuinely fantastic YouTube channels out there, but you really, really have to dig deep to find them because there are so many content creators out there. Thanks to our current technology, literally anyone can become a content creator with minimal time and energy invested. (Whether or not they become a _successful_ content creator is a totally different story/question though.)

An example of a fantastic channel is 8-Bit Theory. The unnamed individual behind the channel is a formally educated jazz drummer who does some absolutely incredible analysis of music from video games by breaking down the theory and explaining what was _probably_ the VGM composer's approach to the music. I'll freely admit that I'm addicted to the content that he posts on his channel. I'm subscribed, I'm in the channel's Discord, I'm supporting his Patreon, etc. The guy is truly a _musician making videos on YouTube_.

Another channel that I wrote-off for a bit but have come around to genuinely enjoying is insaneintherain (Carlos Eiene). He is a formally trained brass and woodwind player who also plays a ton of other instruments, and he creates some very masterful, complex jazz arrangements of video game music. If I recall correctly, he took a break for awhile in response to the pandemic and burnout (like many folks have done) but he recently came back to content creation a day or two ago. Again, like 8-Bit Theory, this guy is a _musician making videos on YouTube_.


----------



## Choop (Jul 25, 2021)

There are some that I think are worth watching -- Rick Beato has a lot of useful info, and I really like watching his stuff titled "What makes this song great?" where he breaks down a popular/hit song in terms of theory and interesting stuff that the artist does.

The "Captain Meets" interviews on Anderton's channel have been good as far as I've seen (especially the one with Petrucci). Ben Eller is good, there seems to be some annoyances with the guy 'round here but I think his videos are helpful. Maybe it's the raised eyebrow face that he does XD.

Leon Todd does some nice gear playthroughs...JHS pedals channel is cool because Josh isn't just trying to hock their pedals, he's a genuine pedal nut. There are some other channels (mostly instructional ones) that I will occasionally watch. 66samus is good, he does kind of have that youtube character thing going on, but I also think he's probably just a real goofy and hype guy regardless haha.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 25, 2021)

The only music centric youtubers I follow are Goniloc and Does it Doom?.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jul 25, 2021)

I do the same lol, I avoid using YouTube at all. It's not just the personality-centered channels, which I've been fed up with for a long time as well. But the advertising in the middle of a music playlist, it fucking sucks, I don't care what their reasons are. I quit watching TV years ago because I hated ad breaks and now YouTube is pretty much the same. So I quit. As soon as people see it not as a hobby, but as a way to make a living, and the corporations get involved, it becomes shit. Just find the next new thing I guess...


----------



## Adieu (Jul 25, 2021)

Disagree.

Stevie isn't fake, lad's just genuinely not quite right... and had a pretty decent run at trying to monetize despite having a pretty serious disability

Yeah he got blatantly greedy, but it's not like the poor guy is employable in a regular job. Hard to blame him for trying.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 25, 2021)

I stick to Leon Todd videos. He's a great player and seems pretty genuine with good information. Does It Doom is great for all the stuff he covers and he does it well. I don't subscribe to JHS but his videos have been good without being obnoxious.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 25, 2021)

Here's the list of music YouTubers I'm subscribed to:

12Tone
Adam Neely
Ben Levin
Charles Cornell
Daniel Crowford
Evan Bradley
J-Music Ensemble
JHS Pedals
John Browne
Lorcan Ward
Make Weird Music
Metal Music Theory
Michael Neilsen
Nahre Sol
Ola Englund
Paul Davids
Pete Thorn
RezaMatrix
Rick Beato
Rotem Sivan
Saxologic
Shaun Crowder
Sideways
Tantacrul
That Pedal Show
Zack Grooves
Plus some artist pages and people like Vihart who also do music sometimes. And then there are others like David Bruce, Ben Eller or Aimee Nolte that I watch from time to time without subscribing. There's some meme-y stuff in there, but you don't have to watch every video that comes up and you can just subscribe to stuff that interests you.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 25, 2021)

I don't watch a lot of music youtubers. Got tired of Glenn Fricker pretty quick, as the constant negativity is just annoying. The Stevie T/Fluff/Jared Dines group I watched maybe 20 times in total, combined, and find them utterlyt uninteresting. Only guy I watch on a regular basis is Ola Englund. He talks like a normal person and has actual credentials. I don't care much for his personal segments though. (Ola and his wife doing bobsleigh or whatever)


----------



## Crungy (Jul 25, 2021)

John Browne also a good one and I do enjoy Ola. He's interesting keeps it entertaining and not too over the top meme-y (in my opinion) to keep me watching. Even if it's a lot of content about chugging lol


----------



## Steo (Jul 25, 2021)

Metal music theory is great for breaking down, what is probably complex theory into examples that the music illiterate can understand. 
Daniel Crawford is similar. 
I like Ola's in the room gear demo's. Nothing worse than someone demoing a pedal or amp, but it's been recorded, eq's and mixed. What's the point of that? Show off what it sounds like, if you buy it and set up in your room/practice space.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 25, 2021)

I wanted to like Fluff's videos but they just come off as really boring. If he had another person in his videos with some banter I think that would be much more interesting to watch.


----------



## Steo (Jul 25, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I wanted to like Fluff's videos but they just come off as really boring. If he had another person in his videos with some banter I think that would be much more interesting to watch.



He did for like a minute. Think it was one of the guy's from his band. It was not good


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 25, 2021)

Generally, if I want to know about something, I will search for that and watch videos by whoever comes up and make my own decisions. In this age of essentially infinite available information, a person has to be pretty discerning. 

I find that avoiding the clickbaity crap is pretty easy as long as you don't get sucked down a rabbithole that is 3 hours and many degrees of separation from your original query (he said like it was just that easy)

Also, if y'all haven't seen Chords of Orion, go check him out. He's the Bob Ross of ambient guitar. I will watch his videos just to listen to him talk about music sometimes.


----------



## Nonapod (Jul 25, 2021)

I'll just echo pretty much what Emperor Guillotine said here:

Adam Neeley puts out very high quality content with a focus on theory and analysis. He's probably the most educational and interesting general musician Youtuber out there.

Rick Beato's ok for the most part. He's definitely put out some interesting stuff, but he tends focus on opinion versus educating. He does lots of lists (stuff like top 20 bass lines or top vocal intros ect.) which personally aren't as interesting to me. I mean, if I'm looking for opinion I tend to check out channels like "Sea of Tranquility".

I could take or leave guys like Jared Dines and Stevie T. But they're more in the enterainment lane obviously.

For gear reiews I prefer Pete Thorn and Arnold Plays Guitar to anyone else. Those guys consistantly put out excellent, very detailed information about gear. 

I can't stand Glenn Fickner's persona. And Rob Chapman is a douche, but I like Andertons Music a great deal despite Chapman's early association with it. The Captainn has really had some excellent interviews over the years.

Overall I tend to prefer quality to quantity. I don't care if a channel only puts out one video a year if that video is excellent. But of course the creaters are slaves to the almighty algorithim, so they're forced to churn out content regularly which isn't going to help quality.


----------



## nonoknapp (Jul 25, 2021)

I think this idea falls apart just like the "decline of modern music" sentiment. There is a ton of excellent content if you look for it.

I really dig Heinbach and Simon the Magpie.

And Knobs has some of the most beautiful and contextually useful pedal demos I've ever seen.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 25, 2021)

I've really grown to enjoy the Bunn, and our favorite Dutchman at Sonic Drive Studios, really high quality content from really cool dudes.


----------



## Steo (Jul 25, 2021)

Plague scythe studios is another good channel. He goes very in depth on any gear he reviews or does tone engineering on. But, being small it's whatever he has on hand. None of this, releasing a new pedal/ plug in review, at same time as everyone else.


----------



## michael_bolton (Jul 25, 2021)

my go-tos for music-related content are:
- Beato (I just avoid obviously ranty/clickbaity/opinionated boomer type vids he's putting out there for clicks and views - unless ofc I'm in a mood for drama lol, his "real" stuff is fn gold)
- Jens Larsen
- MusicTheoryForGuitar
- Dean Lamb
- Stevie T
- Davie504
- Quist
- Jack Gardiner
- Bradley Hall

do I like everything these guys put out there? no, but I do appreciate them for the info I'm getting or just pure entertainment value. I don't really watch TV other than a couple of sports teams I follow so in the 30 min - 1 hr or so of killing time watching "something" I can easily find some entertainment on youtube and that is pretty fn great.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 25, 2021)

Steo said:


> Plague scythe studios is another good channel. He goes very in depth on any gear he reviews or does tone engineering on. But, being small it's whatever he has on hand. None of this, releasing a new pedal/ plug in review, at same time as everyone else.


I love Ryan, but my god the dude is such a dork about tone it entertains me just to watch someone that is that weird about what he likes lol


----------



## PatientMental76 (Jul 25, 2021)

Not as bad & annoying as the female "guitar cover" channels with millions of views of weak songs with all the simps showering praise! Yeah i said it!


----------



## bastardbullet (Jul 25, 2021)

I really miss the old Keith Merrow & Ola Englund style gear demos a lot lately. No bragging, no bullshit. Just tweaking the knobs, single, double & quad tracked signal comparisons and that's it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 25, 2021)

Arnoldplaysguitar
Jon @ Sonic Drive Studios
Plague Scythe Studios
Leon Todd
Euge Valovirta

Those are pretty much the bearable ones IMO. There's more, but I don't pay attention to guitar gear/influencer youtube as much as I used to so I lost track.  They don't sound like sales pitches, just dudes trying to demo gear and be as informative as possible. 

I still watch Ola occasionally mostly because he's a chill dude.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jul 25, 2021)

I love bernths channel, butttt I’ve noticed he’s been getting more into the “editing” style approach lately and I hate that.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 25, 2021)

I love YouTube and I love most of the music YouTubers. I think this thread says more about you as the viewer than it does about the YouTubers.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I love YouTube and I love most of the music YouTubers. I think this thread says more about you as the viewer than it does about the YouTubers.



Very much this. As with "music these days" discussions, it seems to be forgotten how easy it is to opt-out or avoid the stuff one doesn't like. A few minutes with the "don't recommend channel" button is usually enough to keep most of the crap away.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 25, 2021)

Bdtunn said:


> I love bernths channel, butttt I’ve noticed he’s been getting more into the “editing” style approach lately and I hate that.



Totally. He's attempting Ola style comedy and it falls kind of flat. The guy is a monster player and has great information, I'm sure he wants to appeal to an even broader audience.


----------



## mongey (Jul 25, 2021)

I like beato's channel. I don't watch all his vid's , some his rants aren't my thing , but there is some solid content no there when he is going through an interesting song or talking on an interesting point 


that's about it. all the gear demos, amp comparisons and all that I'm totally over. have done my time with them. But that's a personal thing in general, rather than anything against the content producers. I've done my time in the gear wormhole. Now I just try to forget about it and play


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 25, 2021)

Crungy said:


> Totally. He's attempting Ola style comedy and it falls kind of flat. The guy is a monster player and has great information, I'm sure he wants to appeal to an even broader audience.



Ola has music theory related content?

I've only seen him demoing gear which is usually just him setting the amp as identical to 'his tone' as he can get, throwing on an OD pedal, and then playing his tunes in mix and isolated.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I think this thread says more about you as the viewer than it does about the YouTubers.


Maybe it does, but at the same time, maybe it doesn't. I can't speak for anyone else, but I've spent a stupid amount of time on youtube thanks to the 'rona, and trying to find new content and clicking through recommendations etc.... even without going too far down the "youtube vs creators" rabbit hole, you can tell that a lot of what's on the site is "content" for the "algorithm". That doesn't mean it's bad content per se, but with the platform becoming careers for people there's a lot of incentive to just do whatever it takes to get eyeballs.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Ola has music theory related content?
> 
> I've only seen him demoing gear which is usually just him setting the amp as identical to 'his tone' as he can get, throwing on an OD pedal, and then playing his tunes in mix and isolated.



I was saying Bernth is trying to incorporate comedic moments like Ola does via edits. Bernth's edits for comedic effect aren't usually funny from what I've seen.

That said, I like Bernth's videos and he is massively talented.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 25, 2021)

As others have stated already it depends on what you are looking for in a channel. The people you all mentioned are youtube personalities and sometimes personalities rub you the wrong way. Generally I do not watch channels that yell at me or make annoying faces or have fart buttons. I like someone with a pleasant demeanor and is informative...or they at least show they care even if their channel is not really for me....

The best example I can think of is Michael Nielson of Big Hairy Guitars. I was moderately interested in his video about achieving the Vai "Crossroads" tone but I had no previous interest in the other videos he does because I'm not interested in antique or modern rackmount gear minutiae... But he is so interesting to listen to, has such a wealth of knowledge that I because fascinated with the information on his channel and for me every video is a must see to learn about new gear I never previously found interesting.

I also like more obscure players on channels like Ristridi, he is an amazing guitar player if you like extreme metal or Panos Antonio Arvanitis if you like just watching one of the best players on the planet or blues guitarist Danny Page. I find I enjoy watching guitar repair videos like twoodfrd ....again because his demeanor makes him interesting to listen to and his skills are amazing. These are all people that bring something to the table without being annoying. Those are some to check out if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## gunch (Jul 25, 2021)

The perfect guitar youtube would be a guy with similar humor and snark as Mr. Regular but he reviews shitty death metal gear and does playthroughs sometimes of shitty old death metal


----------



## Lax (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm a big youtube consumer and nowadays I nearly only watch "serious" music videos :
-Accounts like JHS, that pedal show, 60 cycle hum, wampler, palf, you name it...For interesting infos
-Covers and demos (no real perfect account for that) for amps/guitars and songs I enjoy
-Some lessons from musictheoryforguitar signalsmusicstudio etc

But after decades of binge watching, once you see terrible personas, cringefests, badly done reviews (and just shameless sponsoring), videos just done for the algorithm...Quality is clearly super low overall !
Even covers and shitty "top ten riff/solo/whatever video" are just the same bands over and over because the others are blocking or demotizing !


----------



## Winspear (Jul 26, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Here's the list of music YouTubers I'm subscribed to:
> 
> 12Tone
> Adam Neely
> ...



Very solid list! I very much swing toward the education-entertainment side rather than music-based-entertainment. Not to say I'm just a nerd who dislikes fun (maybe I am ) but the style and content of the most popular more 'entertaining' channels just got old, way, way too fast for me.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 26, 2021)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It all depends on what type of content you're looking for. You're either after _musicians making videos on YouTube_ or _YouTubers making videos as musicians_.
> 
> Probably the best example I've seen amongst the names mentioned herein this thread thus far would be Adam Neely or Rob Scallion since they are still recognized by our community. These two guys fall into the latter category of _musicians making videos on YouTube_. They both are absolutely content creators by definition, and they make videos that are informative and educational about a topic, but they don't create content constantly. You don't see a new video from these guys every single day or every other day. And usually, when these guys do make a video, they shape the topic around a really bizarre idea that is meant to ignite creativity. Examples: Adam Neely's 7/11 time signature video or his video on the vaporwave internet genre. Rob Scallion's slap guitar video or his approach to thumping video. This goes without saying that, sure, they've both also had some flubs that are solely meant to be clickbait content, such as Scallion's banjo metal video (which, let's admit it, was pretty unique and hilarious at the time when it was getting passed around social media). But not every video can be a hit, right?
> 
> ...


in terms of Jared Dines. He's still relevant. Just in a different way. I honestly have not seen him use his former 2 bands or rely on fluff for content. While he's not doing the youtube content as much he has been making albums and music with some big names. He and Matt Heafy released a song this year. His project Sion with Howard Jones will be released he's hoping this year. Jared I feel is transitioning into a musican making content instead of what he was. And I think A LOT of his growth came from the issue he created with the Rings of Saturn guitarist and folks reamed him pretty hard. He has seemingly done a lot of growing up since that incident. Just my opinion from what I've seen of the guy


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 26, 2021)

Franko said:


> I don't want to sound like a jerk.
> And honestly, if you have a million people following your channel, then kuddos to you,
> you are obviously offering content that people seem to like.
> I don't want to be a hater. I just find a lot of them arrogant and annoying.
> ...


Tyler from Music is Win to me is honestly one of the cooler more genuine guys in the youtube guitarist community. And He genuinely seems to enjoy trying to show or teach something to his viewers. Stevie T while an extremely talented guitarist has become ungodly annoying now days for me. I've never watched a single Rick Beato video so no comment there. I'll watch Fluff. He's entertaining, albeit at times comes across arrogant. But overall he has a lot of good information to pass along from his experiences in the music industry. Agufish is one that I watch all the time, granted he is a gear review channel, same as Stay metal Ray. But I over all enjoy their content and their honesty. And then Rabea Massaad is the only other one I follow. I'm just a fan of him as a person as well as his playing and his solo music that he releases


----------



## StevenC (Jul 26, 2021)

Hoss632 said:


> Tyler from Music is Win to me is honestly one of the cooler more genuine guys in the youtube guitarist community. And He genuinely seems to enjoy trying to show or teach something to his viewers. Stevie T while an extremely talented guitarist has become ungodly annoying now days for me. I've never watched a single Rick Beato video so no comment there. I'll watch Fluff. He's entertaining, albeit at times comes across arrogant. But overall he has a lot of good information to pass along from his experiences in the music industry. Agufish is one that I watch all the time, granted he is a gear review channel, same as Stay metal Ray. But I over all enjoy their content and their honesty. And then Rabea Massaad is the only other one I follow. I'm just a fan of him as a person as well as his playing and his solo music that he releases


Music is Win is clickbait garbage.

Like just from the eyetest. But also look at his Origin of Tapping video where his conclusion is "yes these people all did it way before, and Eddie was a Genesis fan, but I like Eddie more so he invented it".


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 26, 2021)

I don’t watch or follow any of those people anymore.

90% of those videos is just pure commercials wrapped up as test.
They’re the same as all those Instagram influencers showing off make up and clothes and shit.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 26, 2021)

YouTube is just TV for the 21st century, where Everyman and his dog can have a channel and a shot at being a star.

If you look at Stevie t as a crazy comedian who bases his schtick around music then he’s fantastic. If you look at Rick Beato as your musician uncle who wants to impart his knowledge with a fair bit of his opinion, then he’s fantastic.

The real issue is the YouTube algorithm itself which is or course only there to benefit YouTube 

I love some stuff I never thought I would and can’t stand some channels that would almost certainly be aimed at my demographic. I’m sure a lot of that is petty jealousy that I have to have a real job and they just fool around with guitars for a living


----------



## slavboi_delight (Jul 26, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I was saying Bernth is trying to incorporate comedic moments like Ola does via edits. Bernth's edits for comedic effect aren't usually funny from what I've seen.
> 
> That said, I like Bernth's videos and he is massively talented.


Us Austrians really do not get comedy


----------



## Avedas (Jul 26, 2021)

I like Youtube but I don't like Youtubers. That's not restricted to just music related stuff either.

Some of them are alright though. I like Rick Beato. Or at least I did like 3 years ago, I don't subscribe or follow or anything. I remember it being more educational than whatever else.

I don't give a shit about the people just shilling products (this is different from product reviews), or people who are making videos for children like Jared Dines.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2021)

Most of the time, if the thumbnail has a silly face, no matter who it is (even from the ones I like), chances are I won't click it. 

Having said that, I get why youtubers do it. That same silly thumbnail boosts the actual clicks, just as when they ask their viewers to like, subscribe and ring that damn bell since that also ups the percentage of actually doing so. That's the youtube business model that influencers have to abide to keep their traffic numbers high. And if it helps put food on their table of shelter above their heads, then so be it. Call it a necessary evil if you will.


----------



## manu80 (Jul 26, 2021)

Same here. I watch Leon Todd's channel so far, I like the guy.
I stopped the rest like Ola and the other like Fluff, agufish, andertons etc....always the same tone/sound,chug, when it's not fart or burp sound. I'm a bit done wit that. Always that metalhead cliché....
I only look at some videos when i'm looking for an item and check for some tests.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2021)

To be fair, a fresh-faced 19-year old EVH could start a YouTube channel tomorrow and half the internet would find fault with the guy, his music, his video edits, his mix, his camera angles, etc etc etc.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 26, 2021)

I dont have a strong opinion on this tbh. I really like Leon Todd channel, always good stuff on there. Doug Steele is always great especially when he is breaking down some EVH or Lynch solo or just jammin out, and Liquid Charlie is awesome for his EVH lessons and play throughs. Master the Guitar is always great on the lesson front. Other than them, the only other I watch are the likes of Vai, Rob Arnold and Thomas McRocklin's channels but their not who is meant by the point of this thread I guess


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 26, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Maybe it does, but at the same time, maybe it doesn't. I can't speak for anyone else, but I've spent a stupid amount of time on youtube thanks to the 'rona, and trying to find new content and clicking through recommendations etc.... even without going too far down the "youtube vs creators" rabbit hole, you can tell that a lot of what's on the site is "content" for the "algorithm". That doesn't mean it's bad content per se, but with the platform becoming careers for people there's a lot of incentive to just do whatever it takes to get eyeballs.



But why is any of that bad? Sounds like they are good at "YouTubing".

The alternative is me. I post tons of ultra rare and nice guitars. I have some of the rarest Peaveys ever made. I have 150 OD/dirt pedals. I post them on IG. I get 9 likes. On a good day. 

tl;dr doesnt matter what you make if no one sees it.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 26, 2021)

slavboi_delight said:


> Us Austrians really do not get comedy



I thought that was pretty funny! 

Bernth could be funny but he needs his own style with it vs copying someone like Ola.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I have some of the rarest Peaveys ever made.



That's like having $1million in a currency that doesn't exist anymore. 

If you want more likes, you'll have to show more skin.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 26, 2021)

Crungy said:


> Bernth could be funny but he needs his own style with it vs copying someone like Ola.


Bernth is an insane player and teacher tbf. I really wish I had more time to spend on his lessons


----------



## TedEH (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> But why is any of that bad? Sounds like they are good at "YouTubing".


I mean, "bad" is subjective - if you think your time there is well spent, then all the power to you - but all this proves is that they're good at giving the system what it wants. Being good at "youtubing" doesn't mean "being good at creating quality/worthwhile content".

I mean, half my recommendations now have somehow turned into low-effort reddit summaries for some reason. This isn't "quality content".


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

I like some "music" YouTubers that are actually offering knowledge and information. Most of the entertainment music people are annoying AF and their content is garbage aimed at 12 year olds (which is almost as weird to me as adults who have toy unboxing channels, but whatever).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 26, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> adults who have toy unboxing channels


WHY. IS. THIS. A. THING.

Look, we all know that our current day/age/reality sucks. It's not what we were promised growing up. But to live in a state of perpetual regression, acting like our childhood was the best time ever? Like, man...people are 35-45 years old and unboxing children's toys for YouTube. Sometimes they are in an empty bedroom that they've converted into a filming space, and sometimes they are in their mother's basement. Shit is just weird. No matter how you dice it. It's weird.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 26, 2021)

FWIW some of the YouTube channels have crossover appeal. 

My wife actually enjoys watching the Guitologist and Beato rant. She makes me wait to watch the videos with her.

And my 11 year old son and wife love watching Stevie T vids with me. I actually hated him until I finally "got it" .


----------



## Edika (Jul 26, 2021)

There are so a few youtubers that I used to check out but don't really anymore. I'll get some notifications from channels I used to follow and I'm subscribed still but will check the title and still not watch most of them.

I think the only videos I kind of enjoyed from Fluff lately was the ridiculous reverb listings ones. Even those got old quickly but some of those listings were just retarded!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> And my 11 year old son and wife love watching Stevie T vids with me. I actually hated him until I finally "got it" .


 Maybe you can explain what there is to "get". It's a dude in his 30's acting like a 14 year old internet troll and occasionally cyber-bullying people he'd never say a word to in real life.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 26, 2021)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Look, we all know that our current day/age/reality sucks. It's not what we were promised growing up. But to live in a state of perpetual regression, acting like our childhood was the best time ever? Like, man...people are 35-45 years old and unboxing children's toys for YouTube. Sometimes they are in an empty bedroom that they've converted into a filming space, and sometimes they are in their mother's basement. Shit is just weird. No matter how you dice it. It's weird.



I suppose that collectible market for damn near everything so package presentation is a thing, but yeah- perhaps it's me getting older but the nostalgia industry can get a little sad at times. The fact of the matter is that no matter how commercialized life may be, childhood was a series of experiences and not a sequence of possessions and pursuing the latter isn't going to bring the former back.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> But why is any of that bad? Sounds like they are good at "YouTubing".
> 
> The alternative is me. I post tons of ultra rare and nice guitars. I have some of the rarest Peaveys ever made. I have 150 OD/dirt pedals. I post them on IG. I get 9 likes. On a good day.
> 
> tl;dr doesnt matter what you make if no one sees it.


pssh just post


Emperor Guillotine said:


> WHY. IS. THIS. A. THING.
> 
> Look, we all know that our current day/age/reality sucks. It's not what we were promised growing up. But to live in a state of perpetual regression, acting like our childhood was the best time ever? Like, man...people are 35-45 years old and unboxing children's toys for YouTube. Sometimes they are in an empty bedroom that they've converted into a filming space, and sometimes they are in their mother's basement. Shit is just weird. No matter how you dice it. It's weird.


bruh people go apeshit over pokemon card pack unboxings. 99% of the people doing it on yt and tiktok are fully grown men and ethots.


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (Jul 26, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> Maybe you can explain what there is to "get". It's a dude in his 30's acting like a 14 year old internet troll and occasionally cyber-bullying people he'd never say a word to in real life.


Didn’t he not join dragonforce because of stage fright/afraid of people? I’ve never understood that about some people, they’re deathly afraid of confrontation but on the internet they’re usually the first to “attack”. I’m not trying to hate on the guy because his stuff isn’t for me. I get what he’s doing and as someone pointed out already, there’s no way he could function normally in society, I think that’s what most of these YouTube channels do, they know they’re not good at anything in the real world so they turn to the internet and try to find other extremely shy people and not necessarily exploit, but exploit.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2021)

My YT Music subs:

Eugene Ryabchenko
Leo Gibson (might drop him soon, idk)
Yogev Gabay
Marshall Harrison
Cobb the Drummer
Sam Bell
and an assorted handful of small synth channels

I watch Ola and Bradley Hall semi-regularly but don't sub because they've got a lot of content idgaf about and prefer to stumble across stuff rather than having it fill up my feed.

My mix is mostly stuff that's just music with little to no commentary, or stuff that's "here's this cool thing" with a tab or exercise attached and that's it. I really don't like music "reviews" or people talking about music in general terms. Some of the Neely and Beato stuff comes across as "here's my scientific analysis why this is bad and you shouldn't like it because I said so".


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 26, 2021)

Honestly Ichika is the only YT channel based on music I still regularly watch. 
I keep an eye on Arnold in case he checks out something cool, but that's really about it.

Complete inverse of what it used to be. I dunno what it was but around 2015~2016 the quality of the content on that platform just fell off a cliff.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 26, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> Maybe you can explain what there is to "get". It's a dude in his 30's acting like a 14 year old internet troll and occasionally cyber-bullying people he'd never say a word to in real life.



Yes.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 26, 2021)

BeyonThe7thSeal said:


> Didn’t he not join dragonforce because of stage fright/afraid of people? I’ve never understood that about some people, they’re deathly afraid of confrontation but on the internet they’re usually the first to “attack”. I’m not trying to hate on the guy because his stuff isn’t for me. I get what he’s doing and as someone pointed out already, there’s no way he could function normally in society, I think that’s what most of these YouTube channels do, they know they’re not good at anything in the real world so they turn to the internet and try to find other extremely shy people and not necessarily exploit, but exploit.



Isn't that the same
as an actor on TV
or in movies? 


Or a musician that
records an album
but doesn't tour? 


Or someone working
in a cubicle somewhere?


tl;dr I just wanted
to use this emoji.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> WHY. IS. THIS. A. THING.
> 
> Look, we all know that our current day/age/reality sucks. It's not what we were promised growing up. But to live in a state of perpetual regression, acting like our childhood was the best time ever? Like, man...people are 35-45 years old and unboxing children's toys for YouTube. Sometimes they are in an empty bedroom that they've converted into a filming space, and sometimes they are in their mother's basement. Shit is just weird. No matter how you dice it. It's weird.


 I'm certainly not the target market, and from what I've seen its mostly kids under 10 subscribing and watching (aside from the previously mentioned Pokemon stuff, another trend I'm glad I'm just a little to old for) which seems super weird on its own. I had to wait for my drummer to get ready one day and sat there watching the most boring unboxing video with his GF's kid and he's telling me he watches 5-6 of these videos in one day. I never wanted to bully a child so much in my life. Of course I didn't, but the urge was strong.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Isn't that the same
> as an actor on TV
> or in movies?


No, not at all. Maybe a comedian who has a character as their stage performance, but they're still on stage.



USMarine75 said:


> Or a musician that
> records an album
> but doesn't tour?


 Has he ever recorded an album?


USMarine75 said:


> Or someone working
> in a cubicle somewhere?
> 
> 
> ...


 How?


----------



## hayfever (Jul 26, 2021)

to mostly echo the sentiment of the thread so far - i have personally found that most youtube channels, even ones of guitarists in bands that I love, are just marketing avenues for their endorsements. or the personalities are just completely insufferable. i don't subscribe to many music channels because of this, but the ones I currently enjoy are:

metal music theory (has been my fav since I found it)
nick hill (learned a lot of helix stuff from his vids)
giuseppe gilardi (does breakdowns of (((modern))) metal theory/albums)
marshall harrison (really just shreds once a week on a livestream)
ben eller (hit or miss nowadays, his older stuff is still amazing though)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 26, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> bruh people go apeshit over pokemon card pack unboxings. 99% of the people doing it on yt and tiktok are fully grown men and *ethots*.


Eww... Just eww...

Monumental eww...


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm at work and now I am reluctant to look up what an ethot is.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 26, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> No, not at all. Maybe a comedian who has a character as their stage performance, but they're still on stage.
> 
> Has he ever recorded an album?
> How?



Analogy: An analogy is something that shows how two things are alike, but with the ultimate goal of making a point about this comparison. The purpose of an analogy is not merely to show, but also to explain. For this reason, an analogy is more complex than a simile or a metaphor, which aim only to show without explaining.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> I'm at work and now I am reluctant to look up what an ethot is.


 It's girl in her early 20's that looks cute in light up cat headphones and lives off patreon subscriptions from all the dudes who pretend to hate them on internet forums.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Analogy: An analogy is something that shows how two things are alike, but with the ultimate goal of making a point about this comparison. The purpose of an analogy is not merely to show, but also to explain. For this reason, an analogy is more complex than a simile or a metaphor, which aim only to show without explaining.


This place need a laugh react. Analogy or metaphor, you didn't meet the criteria for either. It's ok, I really don't care that much. Enjoy your Stevie T videos.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 26, 2021)

Nah I'm kinda with Gunpoint on this one. Being an actor still requires functioning as a human being and interacting with people.
And people work in cubicles because.... that's where they work? Cubicles have nothing to do with a person's character/social skills.

The internet is unique in that it grants people the opportunity to "function" entirely independent of the need to interact with other people face-to-face.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2021)

Stevie T is like a Star Wars fan and I'm more of a Trek kinda guy. Either way, the rest of the planet thinks that both of us are nerds.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2021)

Meh. I've worked in media production for a while, and anything that goes on air is >0% character (or cariacture) even if the person is "being themselves".

To me, Stevie T is just a character. Like Pee Wee Herman or something. The line blurs more for the viewers than for him most likely, because he's also the producer, editor, poster, etc. So you watch the Stevie T show in the context of everything Steven Terrberry does and it's not really meant to be enjoyed that way.

That kinda gets into whether or not an entertainer's life outside of their medium matter to you. That's coming from someone that doesn't like Stevie T myself but I also "get it".


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 26, 2021)

for (actually funny) meme shit:
rudy ayoub
bradley hall

for music theory that hurts my brain:
8 bit music theory

gear demos:
brett kingman
leon todd
plague scythe (his sound is hit or miss but he does put out some interesting deep dives )
ola
pariah vs (not a fan of his tones but he tests some neat stuff)
jeremy vallao (or however it's spelled)
arnoldplays (his sound is hit or miss but I like how in depth he gets with reviews)
rabea

I poke around and watch smaller channels wayyyy more than I watch the bigger names just to give me a more complete picture of how a piece of gear can sound.

Fuck faq vids.
Reaction vids are the lowest effort dogshit and I hate them with every fiber of my being.


----------



## chipchappy (Jul 26, 2021)

Franko said:


> some are less annoying than others.



typically what I do is watch stuff I enjoy, and I ignore stuff that bothers me.

It's worked so far, give it a shot. Your life will be way more enjoyable.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2021)

Is Chappers still the 
King Of YouTube?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 26, 2021)

Was he ever the king of Youtube?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Was he ever the king of Youtube?



In a post-fact world, yes. And he always will be.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 26, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> typically what I do is watch stuff I enjoy, and I ignore stuff that bothers me.
> 
> It's worked so far, give it a shot. Your life will be way more enjoyable.


Nobody is here for good ideas, take your logic and "adult thinking" someplace else, nerd.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jul 26, 2021)

Most of my YouTube viewing in the past several years has been all about recording, mixing, engineering. Unless it’s a new amp or new gear that has come out which I’m curious on, no more gear demos for me. 
Colt Capperune, Khloe Keller, PresentDayProductions, Joe Gilder, House of Kush, URM, Cubase official channel etc. many more channels in that recording universe which I’m forgetting. This is all what I watch now on YT including drum programming vids.

Brian Kelly (Zombie Guitar) and Dave Brewster are two guitar recommendations people haven’t mentioned yet.. Brian’s fretboard theory and music theory lessons have helped me out very much. Have to give a shout out to Levi Clay as well. He’s a no BS cat and a hell of a player to boot. When I find a channel like Levi’s, I make sure to subscribe. 

The bigger channels like Beato and MusicIsWin all have to play similar games to make the YT algorithm happy, which makes them look like simps to garner views. This is why they use similar “clickbait” tactics. When you get big enough you have to play the game.

Turning point for me getting sick of YouTube guitar world, was one vid Tyler did that made zero sense. Where he wanted to try a fretless guitar, and didn’t get the original one he wanted. Instead of waiting to get a true fretless to do a proper vid, he quickly got an Ibanez RG and completely ruined it, to be able to “play fretless guitar” and finish the video. Said guitar was such bad condition the headstock had to be clamped on with a vise. Of course, the vast amounts of likes vs dislikes on that video told me all I need to know about guitar education on YouTube. Celebrity trumps value because celebrity is the value.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 26, 2021)

I was a fan, briefly, of Fricker. I still watch one here or there just for the lulz of him constantly contradicting himself in full rage mode. Like the constant bleating that everybody sounds exactly the same, then reiterating time and time again that you ABSOLUTELY, 100%, WITHOUT QUESTION must take a direct out for every guitar recording so the producer (i.e. him) can reamp with whatever they want, which will ABSOLUTELY, 100%, WITHOUT QUESTION sound exactly the same as every other 5150 on a recto cab that's been done to death for the past couple decades.

And yeah, his mixes are nothing special.

But Stevie T is such a caricature of both metal fans/musicians and normal nerd behavior that I kinda have a soft spot for the dork. I'm not sure I could tolerate being friends with him if he behaves that way all the time, but I doubt anybody could be that consistently weird in their real life. I say that and then I remember the kid in my neighborhood in my late teens and early twenties that could have been the prototype for what Stevie T does, so I'm probably full of it on that call.

A few dudes still exist that put out quality, entertaining and informative content. Can't think of his name, but the dude doing all the "tab books" fail videos is pretty entertaining. And it's a trip to review all those old tabs that led us all astray from yesteryear. God damned was that Blackened/Justice tab full of massive piles of fraud. I wonder how many gave up after that came out?

Bernth seems pretty cool and I've actually used some of his exercises to help me get some chops back in shape here or there over the last few months. But that dude focuses on music first, entertainment takes a back seat, WAY at the back of the bus. If you don't have a guitar in your hands, you wouldn't want to watch his vids most of the time.

I guess I have a hard time getting too upset about any of the yucksters popping daily or semi-daily vids for supposed music content. If the people keep watching, they'll keep making. And if there's two things I've learned in my nearly forty seven years on this planet (HOLY FUCK I'M OLD!) it's that A) You can't control another person's preferences or behavior. And B) You can't control a whole bunch of people's preferences or behavior. And trying to do either of those things will just lead to massive piles of anger and frustration.

Frankly, I get enough of that at work. So my youtube time is divided squarely into two categories. The first is exploration: Watching vids from creators I haven't see before. These get about two minutes to impress me or I move on. Some do, most don't. The second is catching up with favorites, and takes up the majority of my half hour to hour twice a week of youtube time outside popping specific vids for guitar exercises each day.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 26, 2021)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> The bigger channels like Beato and MusicIsWin all have to play similar games to make the YT algorithm happy, which makes them look like simps to garner views. This is why they use similar “clickbait” tactics. When you get big enough you have to play the game.
> .



I disagree with this.. if anything, its the exact opposite - they are so big that they can literally not title their videos at all and still get hundreds of thousands of views. The small guys are the ones that need to do clickbaity shit to "get there" like you see with a lot of low sub guitarists trying to copy Music is win or Stevie T. At the end of the day, clickbait is a personality/choice, you dont need it to get successful on youtube. Video quality stands out above all. The "algorithm" does reward consistent posting though, so putting out more videos is rewarded over more thought out videos, but you can still do decent if your videos are high quality and not garbage.

I will say, I've tried to make a channel and its actually a lot of hard work - but I also plan out videos, not just turning on a camera and talking about bs for 45 mins.. Some people (like myself) are not used to talking on camera, or playing on camera that can be difficult sometimes.. It is a whole nother skill to learn ontop of the guitar skills. I do have a lot of respect for even the clickbaity guys cause I know its a job for them. It's a legit career path these days


----------



## TedEH (Jul 26, 2021)

SnowfaLL said:


> they are so big that they can literally not title their videos at all and still get hundreds of thousands of views


I tend to wonder, since whenever something on the platform changes, it always seems to be the big channels that moan about it the most. I can understand that to a point, since something that takes a chunk from their revenue makes it hard for them to pay employees and things like that. I have trouble imagining that anyone is immune to "the algorithm".


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 26, 2021)

The CS guitars dude is kinda interesting. He's easier to watch than most, and he'll go into quite a bit of technical detail sometimes.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 26, 2021)

I've had a few videos that used to get thousands of views. Now everything I upload is lucky if it gets one view. I have no idea if it's the algorithm or because my content sucks.

I used to watch a lot of other independent artists' videos, but I have noticed that they are much more difficult to find, even if I search for the name of the artist, it's not always in the top 30 search results. Most of these people are infrequent uploaders.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jul 26, 2021)

YouTube is what I mainly consume as far as videos go (laid off the Netflix a while ago), the only one I enjoy watching is Ola. I've seen the others and


KnightBrolaire said:


> for (actually funny) meme shit:
> rudy ayoub
> bradley hall
> 
> ...



8 bit music theory is the GOAT. His deep dive into ambient chord progression in Donkey Kong was an excellent video. He doesn't upload frequently but his content is great. I can understand bits and pieces of larger ideas he tries to present but ya hurts my brain too.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 26, 2021)

8bit music theory is definitely awesome. A lot of that is way over my head, but it's good to take it in.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 26, 2021)

I love CS guitars and Adam Neely as well, both grade A YouTubers, cant forget Crimson Guitars.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh Crimson guitars is great. I was in a phase where I was trying to learn to build...because I was house hunting, and planned on having a work area...then the housing market exploded and that pipe dream went right out the window.. I still watch that channel and the highline guitars dude for learning how to build even though I can't right now. The highline guitars dude doesn't have the highest production value, but I feel like he has good tips for the solo garage guitar building people.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 26, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve watched a music channel in about 2 years. Maybe it’s because of lockdown and not buying gear anymore but I don’t use YouTube much anymore except for Warhammer fan animations, new music videos and the odd trailer or game/film review. 

The double ads you can’t skip, reaction videos prioritised no matter what you search, 2 minute videos dragged out to 10+ Etc etc

I get making consistent high quality content is hard work but how quick channels I like drop in quality is always surprising.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 26, 2021)

And now the YouTubers are descending on this thread. Is nothing sacred?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 26, 2021)

you will watch them and like it! @StevenC hahaha

but what can I say? I don't have cable and there hasn't been anything good on netflix in over a year. Gotta watch somethin'


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 26, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Oh Crimson guitars is great. I was in a phase where I was trying to learn to build...because I was house hunting, and planned on having a work area...then the housing market exploded and that pipe dream went right out the window.. I still watch that channel and the highline guitars dude for learning how to build even though I can't right now. The highline guitars dude doesn't have the highest production value, but I feel like he has good tips for the solo garage guitar building people.


highline is far better than crimson imo. Crimson is just him shilling his rebranded tung oil/tools/aniline dyes while blathering on for an hour


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 26, 2021)

For luthier stuff, twoodfrd is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah, I like that the guitar/luthier companies post their stuff on Youtube as well. Like for example Graphtech posting a tutorial on how to install a nut, or setup stuff like adjusting a weird trem, setting the pickup pole pieces or soldering. I do find those useful..


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 26, 2021)

CovertSovietBear said:


> 8 bit music theory is the GOAT. His deep dive into ambient chord progression in Donkey Kong was an excellent video.


YESSSSSSS!!!

I have watched that video so many times in the past 3-4 years (however long it has been since 8BT uploaded it), and it always does my heart good to see so many people around the Internet referencing the video or mentioning that they’ve viewed it too!


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 26, 2021)

Don’t forget to like and subscribe to my SS.org, it really helps my threads. Also hit that notification bell so you don’t miss any NGDs or comments.

thanks to Manscape for sponsoring my screen name. Enter the code: Majestic and save 15% on your next purchase


----------



## Dushan S (Jul 26, 2021)

I am sorry if someone has already said something similar, it is a long thread... But YouTubers are like that because we all make them. Most people want to be entertained first, and learn maybe a little along the way, if at all. For instance, I have also heard from my friend that Beato has became irritating to him... But the thing is, most of the people don't want to watch one hour video about composing music for films, about certain scale mode or recording technique. And He has to make a living, so for one great, useful video, there is a four that are not so great. But it is just the nature of things, and as long as there are SOME good videos, I am OK with that. At the end, nobody forces me to watch videos I am not interested in, and in Ricks case, all those amazing videos he made in the beginning are still there to re-watch and learn.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 26, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> For luthier stuff, twoodfrd is my favorite at the moment.



I like Dave's World of Fun Stuff, he's a wily bastard.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 26, 2021)

Dushan S said:


> I am sorry if someone has already said something similar, it is a long thread... But YouTubers are like that because we all make them. Most people want to be entertained first, and learn maybe a little along the way, if at all. For instance, I have also heard from my friend that Beato has became irritating to him... But the thing is, most of the people don't want to watch one hour video about composing music for films, about certain scale mode or recording technique. And He has to make a living, so for one great, useful video, there is a four that are not so great. But it is just the nature of things, and as long as there are SOME good videos, I am OK with that. At the end, nobody forces me to watch videos I am not interested in, and in Ricks case, all those amazing videos he made in the beginning are still there to re-watch and learn.



Thats just it eh, I talk to people on some guitar based discords, and one of the more famous FB group ones I'm in - a major "djent metal" group - seem to LOVE the polyphia/Stevie T/etc style of cracking lame jokes and making weird faces and "djent noises".. so if that is what most of that audience want, they give it to them... I don't get it and can't stand Stevie T or davie bass dude but if people are watching it, someone must like it. Agree on Beato, I occassionally watch and fast forward if its not useful stuff.. he puts out a lot of "old man rambling" content, but it works for him and again, some people must like it to get him the views he wants.

I definitely love 8-bit music, 12tone (does the same kinda breakdown theory videos) - Adam Neely, Cory Wong and the like.. Mostly though, I watch non-musician channels (just because I can only watch so much) and some of my absolute favorites lately are motivational help ones like "Better Ideas" and Thomas Frank. Also love a lot of gaming channels like Summoning Salt.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 26, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I like Dave's World of Fun Stuff, he's a wily bastard.



I'm subbed to Dave as well! I love that his format hasn't really changed in a decade. No obnoxious anything, just fixing stuff.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 26, 2021)

He's great! He doesn't hold back on anything and it's good shit lol

@Matt08642 I'll have to check him out more, looks like he does some cool projects.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Jul 27, 2021)

IMO the best thing to do with Youtube is;
1. not subscribe to anything - it really doesn't matter because if you watch something YT will just recommend that channel later anyway, plus it saves you from all the notifications.
2. be aggressive with the 'don't recommend channel' button and start with MusicIsWin.


----------



## j3ps3 (Jul 27, 2021)

On a side note, am I the only one who watches theory vids with 1.5x speed? Just to make that 1 hour video bearable. I don't have the patience


----------



## gnoll (Jul 27, 2021)

j3ps3 said:


> On a side note, am I the only one who watches theory vids with 1.5x speed? Just to make that 1 hour video bearable. I don't have the patience



No most youtube videos I come across are at a reasonable speed already. (Except 12tone but I don't watch that channel.)

But I like music theory so I don't need much to make it bearable. Although I like analysis more than straight up lectures, that stuff can for sure get boring even if I like the subject. But I guess if it's boring I won't watch it at all.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Jul 27, 2021)

I like Ola's stuff, especially Will It Chug, but ever since @BadSeed and @Gmork posted some of their stuff, I watch quite a bit of their content. Kyle is very honest with his demos of amps and lets you hear them in their raw form and Gmork is the reason that I'm more interested in pursuing a preamp/poweramp set-up. Both of their channels are absolute gold, highly recommend them.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 27, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> Don’t forget to like and subscribe to my SS.org, it really helps my threads. Also hit that notification bell so you don’t miss any NGDs or comments.
> 
> thanks to *BlueChew* for sponsoring my screen name. Enter the code: Majestic and save 15% on your next purchase


Fixed.

In all honesty though, half of the dudes on this thread probably need Manscaped.


----------



## j3ps3 (Jul 27, 2021)

gnoll said:


> No most youtube videos I come across are at a reasonable speed already. (Except 12tone but I don't watch that channel.)
> 
> But I like music theory so I don't need much to make it bearable. Although I like analysis more than straight up lectures, that stuff can for sure get boring even if I like the subject. But I guess if it's boring I won't watch it at all.


To me, it feels like it takes ages to get to the point and with skipping I might miss something completely so I typically just watch them sped up and if I need to really think something to get it, I'll change the speed so my slow brain can pick up the stuff. Most of the time the length of the video just seems to be for the sake of the length, not to explain the points better.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 27, 2021)

Yogev Gabay is more of a drummer but he does cool breakdowns of songs and time signatures. He usually tackles fairly complicated stuff


----------



## Edika (Jul 27, 2021)

Even though I'm not subscribed, do not follow and the content is again in the format of lists, memes and other stuff I don't particularly care, I must commend 2SICH for being a woman that plays guitar that is not flaunting skin, boobs and has 10 layers of makeup on for all the simps to drool over and tell her how beautiful and great she is. She seems to be doing quite good with thousands and millions of views so there would be comments like that I think lol.
The same with Claine's World (Dean Lamb's misses) which I prefer the content more as it's quite goofy and she reminds of myself when she's trying to learn something new lol! Plus she's dressed and looks like a normal person!


----------



## ExpatZ (Jul 27, 2021)

I find ALL of the people you mentioned as hating to be far more entertaining and informational than pretty much everything I get reading random who are you types on forums like this, so no.

And yeah, you pretty much sound like a jerk so if that's not what you were going for try giving it some more though before pressing the save button.


----------



## Repo251 (Jul 27, 2021)

I agree. Load of wank!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> for (actually funny) meme shit:
> rudy ayoub
> bradley hall
> 
> ...


EDIT: I meant jeremy varao, not vallao.
submancometh has some cool demos. Dude has an insane collection and he's a good player.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 27, 2021)

But how exactly are musicians supposed to make money now that the record industry has been murdered by millenials stealing music online instead of buying it and nobody going to concerts anymore because of corvid 19? The only other option is to just go on youtube and get famous selling stuff like misha mansour and keith marrow.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 27, 2021)

You: I hate music YouTubers it's all a waste of time.

Also You: Gotta spend an hour arguing about it on SSO.


----------



## DjentyBoi7 (Jul 27, 2021)

Franko said:


> I don't want to sound like a jerk.
> And honestly, if you have a million people following your channel, then kuddos to you,
> you are obviously offering content that people seem to like.
> I don't want to be a hater. I just find a lot of them arrogant and annoying.
> ...



Agreed, I feel like a lot of music YouTubers in the modern day are getting less creative. Although I do aim to be a popular music YouTuber, I really had to tell myself to shut up and play the guitar, because I don't want to completely sell out to the _mUsIc MeMe ViDeOs_ like Davie504 (even though unfortunately that is what gets views instead of original music content).


----------



## hazimwood (Jul 27, 2021)

It's a good thing that there is such a variety. That's why cable channels sell packages and not individual channels....because only you know what you like. Pick some channels; YouTube is full of good information but you have to also be willing to listen. There doesn't NEED to be loyalty to YouTube channels, you don't HAVE TO subscribe, just explore. but if you are looking for a serious, comprehensive guitar lesson, maybe you should pay for one; there are lots of threads about which course is best, or hire a local teacher.


----------



## MSS (Jul 27, 2021)

I’m down to a few. Ola, Fluff, Leon Todd and Arnold. I don’t watch every video and if I can’t skip the ad in 6 seconds, I don’t watch it at all.


----------



## BadSeed (Jul 27, 2021)

Maybe I'm biased, but I love having tons of guitar related content on Youtube to keep me busy, because I love playing guitar, writing music, collecting and exploring gear. People complain about Youtube like they have to watch it. I think we're all extremely fortunate to have it as a source of entertainment, education, or infotainment, where we get to hand pick what we want to watch, when we want to watch it, for free. 

I will continue to watch great channels and get inspired by them, rather than mindlessly surf Netflix for background noise when I'm working on guitars or amps


----------



## JimboLodisC (Jul 27, 2021)

I kinda feel like that's just how YouTube works, you make silly thumbnails and too much content. Gotta wade through the endless content to find gems of info, share 'em if you find 'em


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 27, 2021)

MSS said:


> I’m down to a few. Ola, Fluff, Leon Todd and Arnold. I don’t watch every video and if I can’t skip the ad in 6 seconds, I don’t watch it at all.


uBlock Origin works very well on Youtube.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 27, 2021)

You have to be in the right mood. Stevie T is like Jim Carrey- amazing, broken, and & loathed by some. 
Fluff gave up everything and went all in so mad respect there, plus I like his vids. 
Fricker reminds me of that guy Black who is on Comedy Central, interesting but hard to take for too long. 

All in all, I'm happy to have guitar-oriented shows available


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 27, 2021)

crankyrayhanky said:


> You have to be in the right mood. Stevie T is like Jim Carrey- amazing, broken, and & loathed by some.
> Fluff gave up everything and went all in so mad respect there, plus I like his vids.
> Fricker reminds me of that guy Black who is on Comedy Central, interesting but hard to take for too long.
> 
> All in all, I'm happy to have guitar-oriented shows available


Comparing Fricker to Louis Black is a huge disservice to Louis Black. Not all angry ranters are on the same level.


----------



## Scooter1969 (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm usually on it for "how to" videos and the like. Ola's cool though, like "WILL IT CHUG?!"


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 27, 2021)

EytschPi42 is pretty decent.

His recent review on the Ibanez azns is quiet informative and unbiased i found.


----------



## admgloval (Jul 27, 2021)

Brett Kingman and Leon Todd are both great sites, been following them for years. I also like to watch the videos that StewMac puts out with Dan Erlewine. Most of the guitar review youtubers annoy me. I used to watch Ola and still do from time to time but mostly just to look at specific gear reviews. Also Sweetwater's videos can be good and informative at times.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm very much here for people having their own opinions and voicing valid criticism but some of the comments in this thread are just straight anger. Over people who make youtube video. Like, relax it aint that serious


----------



## Adieu (Jul 27, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> uBlock Origin works very well on Youtube.



Is there something for blocking ads in the android youtube app? 

I hate using streaming video through websites in browsers


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 27, 2021)

admgloval said:


> Brett Kingman and Leon Todd are both great sites, been following them for years. I also like to watch the videos that StewMac puts out with Dan Erlewine. Most of the guitar review youtubers annoy me. I used to watch Ola and still do from time to time but mostly just to look at specific gear reviews. Also Sweetwater's videos can be good and informative at times.



Bergs is the best. He's very responsive on social media too. He helped me track down some pedals and with the purchase of an Eastman guitar.


----------



## I play music (Jul 27, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> But how exactly are musicians supposed to make money now that the record industry has been murdered by millenials stealing music online instead of buying it and nobody going to concerts anymore because of corvid 19? The only other option is to just go on youtube and get famous selling stuff like misha mansour and keith marrow.


wait wait wait millenials don't steal music, they stream it on spotify .. and spotify gives all the money to the big artists


----------



## Themistocles (Jul 27, 2021)

Franko said:


> I don't want to sound like a jerk.
> And honestly, if you have a million people following your channel, then kuddos to you,
> you are obviously offering content that people seem to like.
> I don't want to be a hater. I just find a lot of them arrogant and annoying.
> ...


Beatooffers tremendous insights and professional ettiquete lessons worth even more. I like Ola because he gives me insight into a metal world Im not otherwise gonna take time to care about but other than that its just gear gear gear and Im a player. Sometimes I like a gear distraction but generally I simply care about music... I love that I can google up Steve Howe or Robert Quine any time I want and the acess to information is astounding. Growing up in the 80's I was just stuck with some dude who looked like a bloom county character who played a charvel single pickup who worked at a music store and a few magazines and took me months to find Steve Vai's Flexable (this was long before DLR). Now stuff is vast and even if they annoy you that is valuable info. Figure out what annoys you and why. Better musicians tend to be curious and use what annoys them to focus their style and abilities. Also, you should know some are definitely trying to annoy you, dont give them that power.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jul 27, 2021)

Scooter1969 said:


> I'm usually on it for "how to" videos and the like. Ola's cool though, like "WILL IT CHUG?!"



I've been watching Ola for ten years now. Still golden. Wish Keith still had his videos up though 
Wes Hauch posts quality content as well from time to time, makes me appreciate what he puts out more.


----------



## Necros (Jul 27, 2021)

For comedy stuff Rudy Ayoub is the undisputed king. Its hard to believe he was just a scrawny kid only some years ago and then somehow discovered his ability for acting and comedy.
KMAC is also up there with him.

For educational/interesting content i love Beato's song breakdowns, Adam Neely, Metal Music Theory, Yogev Gabay for his extensive breakdowns of Meshuggah's songs and other similar acts.
Ola for gear stuff, 66Samus is funny too and plays well. Bradley Hall is also funny at times but i find that other youtuber girl he makes sometimes makes videos with really annoying.

I do occasionally watch all the Jareds and Stevies but its not as interesting anymore.


----------



## fabronaut (Jul 27, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> uBlock Origin works very well on Youtube.


as does Channel Blocker. I don't begrudge people making a living, but I can't stand some of the "personalities" - especially when they only crank out clickbait. being able to completely hide channels that irritate me makes all the difference with YT. it makes a huge quality of life difference to not see ads, in general. highly recommended.

it also goes a ways to explaining why so many channels mostly push loaned gear and affiliate links. how else would I be prompted to buy shit I don't need? I don't see any of the ads otherwise. 



Adieu said:


> Is there something for blocking ads in the android youtube app?


there are a few ways to do this for your home network. this is a relatively inexpensive one (and easy to reverse if something goes awry). haven't looked, but pretty sure Google would ax most ad blocking software from their store, since it makes them piles of money on YT etc.

it's kinda surreal. there's so much available that it's a matter of brushing the algorithm aside and sifting for what you want. and um, having the focus and wherewithal to do so consistently. tech companies employ teams of behavioural psychologists for a reason.


----------



## John (Jul 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> Comparing Fricker to Louis Black is a huge disservice to Louis Black. Not all angry ranters are on the same level.



This. Fricker's stuff got even more lackluster a long time ago, not unlike his actual mixes.
What makes it even funnier against him was waltzing into some FB group(s) a couple years back just to peddle his hot takes like autotune being the devil or something like that, and with nothing further to discuss, back up his own words, any actual dialogue past spamming hot takes and his channel, etc.
Fortunately, just about everyone made short work of his stuff in good fun, and it was an entertaining field day of sorts before kicking him out the door for spamming.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 27, 2021)

John said:


> This. Fricker's stuff got even more lackluster a long time ago, not unlike his actual mixes.
> What makes it even funnier against him was waltzing into some FB group(s) a couple years back just to peddle his hot takes like autotune being the devil or something like that, and with nothing further to discuss, back up his own words, any actual dialogue past spamming hot takes and his channel, etc.
> Fortunately, just about everyone made short work of his stuff in good fun, and it was an entertaining field day of sorts before kicking him out the door for spamming.



I wish I could like this a thousand times


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 27, 2021)

Glenn did a video of him trying to get the In Flames Clayman sound, and honestly it was great because it was less Lewis Black-Wannabe "I'M HOLIER THAN THOU!!!!" man screaming it clouds and more like "hey i've been chasing this tone for years and here's how I finally did it". That's the kinda shit I live for. 

Also I'm an idiot for liking KMAC. The dude is legit funny and clever.


----------



## Dame Ningen (Jul 28, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Stevie isn't fake, lad's just genuinely not quite right... and had a pretty decent run at trying to monetize despite having a pretty serious disability
> 
> Yeah he got blatantly greedy, but it's not like the poor guy is employable in a regular job. Hard to blame him for trying.



Just wanted to say, this comment is spot on and I think we should bring more attention to it

Stevie turned down a Dragonforce touring gig that could've been huge for his career, due to his anxiety disorder

Yes, that does not condone the shady stuff he did a while ago (undisclosed sponsorships, fairly inappropriate content aimed at children, etc.), but people should be understanding that a person that lives with a disability could get desperate and feel like they need to "cheat" in order to be successful. I can relate to that, at least.

Also, regarding Glenn Fricker: I'm sure there's a good guy behind all the insecurity, but he should really cut down on the bullying. He really goes too far with the stereotyping and comes off as mean-spirited more often than not. No wonder there aren't many competent bass players in the metal scene if they treat them like Glenn does all the time lol.


----------



## Julian D. (Jul 28, 2021)

I hoped that someone mentioned my channel as a channel worth watching, but nobody mentioned my channel at all. 
But ok, my channel is veeeeery small. And I wouldn't consider myself a Youtuber. I love making my music and when I find something useful, I make a video out of it. But not every week or two. I would like to gain more subscribers of course, but I don't want to generate my whole income with it. So I won't do anything stupid or ultra-childish just to have more subscribers. Anyway I don't want subscribers like that. I really like when people ask me technical shit about my effect routings or how I dial in my amp.

I must say that a lot of those guitar channels turned into very nerving stuff. And I also think that's the reason why people avoid those channels more and more. The consequence is that it is harder to be seen for small channels like mine. Finally I can say that those tons of annoying and stupid guitar channels ruin the good stuff.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 28, 2021)

I like a good deal of music YouTube. Glenn being the only one I have a hard time with. He has occasional good content (albeit with terrible delivery... He stutters, mumbles and jumbles words constantly.) I just dislike his gatekeepy of ways and his gimmick is irritating.

I like Stevie T, even if he frequently is the definition of cringe.

I like Andrew Huang and his circle, Like Rob Scallon and Dave.

The other Dave (davesworldoffunstuff) is fun to watch too.

Also, and maybe I'm just not insecure, but I even like the female guitarists who use "sexiness" to get views. Not as a rule, as there are some truly bad ones out there, but even if I'm technically better at the instrument/music than them and they have more views I don't care. 

Overall, I thoroughly enjoy YouTube. The best part about having so much content is that if guy x makes a bad video, there's always guy y or guy z's content I can watch while guy x makes another video I might like later on.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 28, 2021)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Also, and maybe I'm just not insecure, but I even like the female guitarists who use "sexiness" to get views. Not as a rule, as there are some truly bad ones out there, but even if I'm technically better at the instrument/music than them and they have more views I don't care.



Sophie Burrell is legit talented regardless of looks or skin being shown. She is a good _guitarist_, not just a good _female _guitarist. Same with Nita Strauss. 

But that recent all girl shred fest was some of the worst playing I've heard. And it doesn't make me insecure to hate on it lol. No one would know or care who 90% of them are, but for them being girls. The same with Longfield.

YMMV


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 28, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Sophie Burrell is legit talented regardless of looks or skin being shown. She is a good _guitarist_, not just a good _female _guitarist. Same with Nita Strauss.
> 
> But that recent all girl shred fest was some of the worst playing I've heard. And it doesn't make me insecure to hate on it lol. No one would know or care who 90% of them are, but for them being girls. The same with Longfield.
> 
> YMMV



Tired of all these scantily clad chicks... So lame. Remember when rock was about being a manly dude's dude?! You know... cry tough!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 28, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Tired of all these scantily clad chicks... So lame. Remember when rock was about being a manly dude's dude?! You know... cry tough!



Every one of these fine ladies would get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 28, 2021)

Chokey Chicken said:


> The other Dave (davesworldoffunstuff) is fun to watch too.



Dave's great too, forgot about him. Good to pay attention to if you wanna learn how to do your own setups. 

I'd throw Guitologist in the ring to, but he apparently went crazy nutso the passed 2 years. 


Dame Ningen said:


> Also, regarding Glenn Fricker: I'm sure there's a good guy behind all the insecurity, but he should really cut down on the bullying. He really goes too far with the stereotyping and comes off as mean-spirited more often than not. No wonder there aren't many competent bass players in the metal scene if they treat them like Glenn does all the time lol.



That's another reason I had to stop watching Glenn. The mean-spirited shit gets grating to me. Like, Yeah, we know there's idiots and people you disagree with on the internet. I don't need video after video.  

I know, really hypocritical going after youtubers being mean-spirited when we have this thread.


----------



## Rob Joyner (Jul 28, 2021)

Rob Arnold's and Ola's are ok, I guess.
Wes Hauch and Keith Merrow are/were the best but they rarely upload anything.

Fluff, Beato and other guys already mentioned here are a buncha pretentious pricks, wannabe funny guys. Completely unbearable.

Chicks playing guitar with makeup and their tits out are the worst. Even worse are the virgin simps that worship those thots.

In short: every channel has to have a comedic dumbass side to it, some bs top 10 list, rants and/or sell some dumb product. That's pretty much why all of them suck.

EDIT: Nick Hill is good also. Forgot to mention him


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 28, 2021)

John said:


>


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 28, 2021)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Wish Keith still had his videos up though


He put them back up, even older ones he had removed like the Agile 8-string Wrong Axis video from a gorillion years ago.

On topic: Guys like Keith, Ola etc. are all awesome, and so are drummers like Troy Wright.



I feel like there's less of this around, maybe because of copyright issues and being beholden to making the kind of videos The Algorithm likes? Unfortunately what the algorithm likes is daily videos where you mug at the camera and make fart jokes so children spill their Hanuta on the screen and wipe it away, accidentally clicking on the ad and making Google another dollar richer.
It's really sad how Youtube used to be this cool place where you could show stuff you filmed _and could actually get eyes on your material_, and now it's basically just reality TV-tier content.

EDIT: oh and one more thing: Anthony Fantano has shit taste


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jul 28, 2021)

coreysMonster said:


> He put them back up, even older ones he had removed like the Agile 8-string Wrong Axis video from a gorillion years ago.



Better start downloading those before he takes them off again! Thanks for the info, looked last week and they still weren't up. Glad he's back up to a degree, he's done this a few times.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 28, 2021)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Better start downloading those before he takes them off again! Thanks for the info, looked last week and they still weren't up. Glad he's back up to a degree, he's done this a few times.



Yup. He gets fed up of the social media that made him wealthy every now and then. We're used to it. 

Grab those videos if you want them before he acts up again.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 28, 2021)

well lol, everyone gets tired of their job every now and then at some point. I can't say I blame him.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah I don't blame him either. Shit can get really toxic, and even if it makes you money you don't really owe anybody anything. People unsub all the time, a creator unsubbing back (in a way) is fair in my book.

Even if it _is _annoying af, lol.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 28, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Sophie Burrell is legit talented regardless of looks or skin being shown. She is a good _guitarist_, not just a good _female _guitarist. Same with Nita Strauss.
> 
> But that recent all girl shred fest was some of the worst playing I've heard. And it doesn't make me insecure to hate on it lol. No one would know or care who 90% of them are, but for them being girls. The same with Longfield.
> 
> YMMV



Lies

All decent female guitar players are from Asia (although some of em may or may not be dudes)


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 29, 2021)

coreysMonster said:


> He put them back up, even older ones he had removed like the Agile 8-string Wrong Axis video from a gorillion years ago.
> 
> On topic: Guys like Keith, Ola etc. are all awesome, and so are drummers like Troy Wright.
> 
> ...



That sorta sums up the entire internet in a way. Back in the mid nineties I and several others were able to get eyeballs on stories we wrote and get constructive feedback to help improve. Now we can post stories and get dick and fart jokes in return, if not outright brutal slaughter for daring to write a story that isn't about whatever the cause of the day is. Toss in the corporate influence and ads and what was once a shining beacon of informational hope is now a junkyard of broken promises and crackdowns filled with simpering idiots spouting off bullshit and raging lunatics expressing angry emotional outbursts at every opportunity.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 30, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Lies
> 
> All decent female guitar players are from Asia (although some of em may or may not be dudes)



There’s more truth to this than not


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 30, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> That sorta sums up the entire internet in a way. Back in the mid nineties I and several others were able to get eyeballs on stories we wrote and get constructive feedback to help improve. Now we can post stories and get dick and fart jokes in return, if not outright brutal slaughter for daring to write a story that isn't about whatever the cause of the day is. Toss in the corporate influence and ads and what was once a shining beacon of informational hope is now a junkyard of broken promises and crackdowns filled with simpering idiots spouting off bullshit and raging lunatics expressing angry emotional outbursts at every opportunity.


Definitely doesn't help that everybody's consolidated to giant social media sites instead of smaller forums now, everybody's selling something and has something to "share" and for you to "like and subscribe" that even just getting feedback on stuff you make is basically impossible anymore because people get content shoved in their faces every waking second of every day. The only feedback you get are your engagement metrics, so instead of exploring how to make quality things with like-minded people you're just going off of whatever the algorithm deems is popular. It's really sad, and one of the reasons I still absolutely adore sites like this one, that are like little insular communities away from social media.


----------



## Accoun (Jul 30, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Is there something for blocking ads in the android youtube app?
> 
> I hate using streaming video through websites in browsers



Youtube Vanced is a modded version of the standard YT app with no ads. There's also NewPipe, but it doesn't use Google accounts and any of the account-based features at all (it has its own in-app subscriptions). For some people it's an advantage, but YMMV.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jul 30, 2021)

The only act I can't stand is Stevie T even thought I don't even think he's acting. Everyone else I can tolerate but only a few I actually enjoy.


----------

